# Composition performances for Robert Howard in June 2019



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

More performances are ahead for Robert Howard's compositions, both old and new.

On Sunday 2 June, Prescot Parish Church Choir will sing the 2017 anthem _Alleluia_ and a new hymn, _Bread of the World_, during their morning Eucharist at 10am, with David Kernick conducting.

On Wednesday 5 June, Stephen Mannings conducts Liverpool Cathedral Junior Choir in _Ave Verum Corpus_ during Evensong in the Lady Chapel of the Cathedral (5.30pm).

On Saturday 22 June, _Alleluia_ features in the Prescot Festival 'Come & Sing' concert at Prescot Parish Church, alongside Vivaldi's _Gloria_, under conductor James Luxton, of Liverpool Metropolitan Cathedral.

The following day, 23 June, sees Robert's 2014 organ piece _Meditation_ performed at the Festival as part of a recital by Liverpool Metropolitan Cathedral organist Richard Lea. Tickets are just £5, including wine & nibbles, and under-16s are free with a paying adult.

Then, on Saturday 29 June at 7.30pm in St John the Baptist Church in Burscough (School Lane, L40 4AE), Jim Cooke directs the Ormskirk Music Society Orchestra in a performance of Robert's stirring 2015 work _Cortege_. Tickets are £10 and £5.

Looking even further ahead, _Bread of the World_ and other compositions by Robert will be on the programme on Friday 27 September, at 7.30pm, at Parish Musicians in Concert. This church fundraiser at Prescot Parish Church features organist Tim Hall and guest musicians, including Robert and other members of Prescot Parish Church Choir.

Further details of all Robert's work can be found at www.roberthowardmusic.co.uk.


----------

